# Which LINUX???



## DDIF (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, I have a PC with config given below.
VIA k8m800 motherboard, AMD Sempron 2800+, 704M DDR, 80G SATA + 80g PATA HDD, LG Combo.
I need your suggestions in choosing right version of LINUX for my PC, as i'm bored off Windows. And one thing, my nokia PC SUITE should run on that version coz i connect to net using my phone as modem. I can handle any type of OS, so no matter that it should be easy to use or not. But it should have all functions and compatibilities for multimedia and for my hardware. Pls Pls help me.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 8, 2007)

You can try any latest version of Linux on your system and there are many ways to connect to net using your phone. Just search the forum...


----------



## DDIF (Feb 8, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> You can try any latest version of Linux on your system and their are many ways to connect to net using your phone. Just search the forum...


Yeah Bro thanks for your reply. Can you help me in getting that? Coz we haven't received broadband service in our village yet. And my AirTel GPRS is too slow to download a damm 680+ MB for those files!


----------



## subratabera (Feb 8, 2007)

You can buy this month's PCWorld. They are providing OpenSuSE 10.2 DVD, which is an excellent distro and has many proprietary packages too. It has a huge collection of softwares which can save you from downloading many needed packages from the net...


----------



## DDIF (Feb 9, 2007)

Here in the city near our village ,we can only avail of Digit. No other magzine is available here. But Thanks for your help. Someone from Digit members is gonna send me Fedora Core 6. Anyway Thanks again for your help.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 9, 2007)

Wrong section. Reported.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 9, 2007)

You should install Ubuntu ....get a live CD free from *shipit.ubuntu.com


----------



## digiFriend (Feb 9, 2007)

Xbuntu is light and fast than Ubuntu. will be good for your system configuration


----------



## DDIF (Feb 9, 2007)

As i think Live CDs are from which you can directoly boot to a GUI of LINUX and that directoly Run from the cd. But i need full installation. May be i'm wrong about it, if i'm wwrong then pls explain about UBUNTU live cd.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 9, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> As i think Live CDs are from which you can directoly boot to a GUI of LINUX and that directoly Run from the cd. But i need full installation. May be i'm wrong about it, if i'm wwrong then pls explain about UBUNTU live cd.



U can Test them as Live CDs b4 Install and also do a Full install on ur HDD and Boot Through it!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

You are right, but Ubuntu cd is a live installer cd. So, you use it as a live cd as well as for installtion.
So, you can get the glimpse of linux from the live cd, and if you like it and get used to it, you can directly install from the same cd by starting the installer.
Also, the live cd helps in determining if something isn't detected or so.
PC suite won't work on linux as Nokia have not made any provision for it. But it is perfectly possible to connect to the net using your cell phone on linux.


----------



## borg (Feb 9, 2007)

As for Linux, hardware compatibility with your system cannot be guaranteed, but I see no reason why you shouldn't get 80 - 90% functionality. First try it out using a live disc of Ubuntu or whatever OS you want to run.

Also, I don't know what you mean by 'bored with Windows' . Wiping off Windows completely is BAD idea. I suggest you dual boot instead.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 9, 2007)

borg said:
			
		

> As for Linux, hardware compatibility with your system cannot be guaranteed, but I see no reason why you shouldn't get 80 - 90% functionality. First try it out using a live disc of Ubuntu or whatever OS you want to run.
> 
> Also, I don't know what you mean by 'bored with Windows' . Wiping off Windows completely is BAD idea. I suggest you dual boot instead.


I'm bored of WINDOWS due to some major Reasons. I can't use Yahoo messenger, DEP is preventing it from runnig. Even if turn off DEP , i'm unable to run some applications. And have bad feelings for WINDOWs for some days, don't know why.
AnyWay thanks to you all for your suggestions.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 9, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Yeah Bro thanks for your reply. Can you help me in getting that? Coz we haven't received broadband service in our village yet. And my AirTel GPRS is too slow to download a damm 680+ MB for those files!



From which village and District r u ??
May b i can help u.
I m also from Punjab.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 9, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> From which village and District r u ??
> May b i can help u.
> I m also from Punjab.


Sat Shri Akaal Ji, I'm from Nawanshahr Distric. If you can help then i'll be thankfull. You can PM me your number so that i can contact you. By the in PUNJAB from where are you?


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 9, 2007)

PMed u

Also check out this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22767


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 9, 2007)

Manshahia, i guess ur frm Mansa  , right?

back to the topic, you can use gprs net in almost all latest linux distros and i must say its rather easy to set it up in linux than windows.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 10, 2007)

So where r u frm ??
And can u plz help  me in this ??


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> Manshahia, i guess ur frm Mansa  , right?
> 
> back to the topic, you can use gprs net in almost all latest linux distros and i must say its rather easy to set it up in linux than windows.


Yeah It can be easy on LINUX to setup the GPRS to use internet, but what about the modem drivers for my phone as i use a datacable and phone as modem. The Drivers are autometically installed when i install PC Suite for my phone. Thats the only problem which i think i'll face!


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 10, 2007)

When we install suse 10.2, a software called Gnokki can b installed which will detect ur fone. But donno abt the update for new fones. No need to install PC SUITE.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

if u use KDE then u can use kbluetoothd to connect ur fone to pc...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 10, 2007)

when the fone gets connected, then how to dial to internet??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2007)

use vwdial


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 10, 2007)

is it present in the DVD or i will hav to download it ???


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Manshahia bro! do you have the DVD of FEDORA CORE 6 ?? If yes then can you send that to me via post?? I'll pay the cost and return you the DVD after installation.


----------



## freebird (Feb 10, 2007)

*it is wvdial*




			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> use vwdial


it is wvdial
@manshahia:you can use the command ``wvdialconf`` to configure dialup or via your mobile phone.i have tried to explain this howto here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=406675&postcount=6

try..and post


			
				ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> And one thing, my nokia PC SUITE should run on that version coz i connect to net using my phone as modem. I can handle any type of OS, so no matter that it should be easy to use or not. But it should have all functions and compatibilities for multimedia and for my hardware. Pls Pls help me.


 and nokia PC SUITE -i think gnokii is doing the same in GNU/Linux.
in debian or ubuntu u can apt-get install gnokii easily and for rpm based distros like fedora,mandriva u can get gnokii rpms or use yum to install.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey freebird according to you which Distro should i try.


----------



## freebird (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ I'll say try Ubuntu Edgy.it supports most h/w and latest things.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

@ mani u shd try fc6 or open suse 10.2 or mandriva 2007.... if u dont hav a proper net conn.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @ mani u shd try fc6 or open suse 10.2 or mandriva 2007.... if u dont hav a proper net conn.


Almost everyone except some few people suggest me to try Fedora Core 6. But No one wrote any review of FC6. Can you compare it with Windows?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

dude i m tooo under equipped to compare two oses... 
btw dont assume that if u install a linux os it ll definitely work on ur pc...
fc6 didnt work on my pc due to display driver errors but works good on my friends pc... jus keep experimenting wit diff oses n u ll find the right one 4 u...
u hav to start somewhere na??? install wichever os u get .. dont be choosy...


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 10, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Yeah It can be easy on LINUX to setup the GPRS to use internet, but what about the modem drivers for my phone as i use a datacable and phone as modem. The Drivers are autometically installed when i install PC Suite for my phone. Thats the only problem which i think i'll face!



no, as i've seen with N3220 and N6681, linux detects them as usb modem, no need for drivers or anything, you just need to write proper wvdial.conf and you're all done, let us know when you've installed any distro.

and yeah as far as FC6 is considered, you'll have a hard time configuring it as compared to ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2007)

Oops sorry about that typo it's wvdial.
As for the distros, you can go for Suse 10.2 or FC6 or mandriva 2007 all are equally good. But, if you have a decent net connection with unlimited downloads then I would suggest you to try Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10. Or you can go for freespire but it has a comparative smaller community. And when it comes to linux, community is the most important thing.


----------



## drsethi (Feb 10, 2007)

I am using Suse 10.2. Fully satisfied with it. You can try it.
Available in this month PCWORLD.
Nawanshahr is a district place  and very near Chandigarh and Jalandhar,and I think there should be no difficulty in getting any magazine there.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 10, 2007)

ok i hav installed SUse 10.2
Help me configuring wvdial.confi


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

drsethi said:
			
		

> I am using Suse 10.2. Fully satisfied with it. You can try it.
> Available in this month PCWORLD.
> Nawanshahr is a district place  and very near Chandigarh and Jalandhar,and I think there should be no difficulty in getting any magazine there.


No sir PC world is not available here but DIGIT is available. Its a small city and hasn't as much as computer users as Jalandhar and Ludhiana. In our village including me 4 people use PC but they use it only for viewing movies and playing games. Except me no one is even using internet in our village.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

wat internet do u use??? dialup/broadband/gprs ???


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

Pathiks hav u got success in connecting via phone/GPRS??


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wat internet do u use??? dialup/broadband/gprs ???


I use internet from my mobile via GPRS.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

^^ Got any Linux Distro??


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> ^^ Got any Linux Distro??


Yeah Dr. is gonna send me the Distro Open Suse 10.2.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

no dude..


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

So, i tried a little bit and got some success.
Configured my mobile in SUse.
Here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46989

Installed a GUI software to connect to internet.
But it didnt connected, the problem is that airtel GPRS dont hav any username or password and it is asking for that..


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 11, 2007)

open a terminal (Konsole in Kde), become root

```
su
```

then issue this command

```
wvdialconf /etc/wwvdial.conf
```

it will detect your phone as a modem.

then open wvdial.conf in a text editor

```
kwrite /etc/wvdial.conf
```

note down whats written in the line "Modem = /dev/***"

probably it will be /dev/ttyUSB0, assuming you have no other usb devices connected.

remove everything written in wvdial.conf and paste exactly this, 

```
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0  [b]# <-- Replace it with the reading you got[/b] 
Phone = *99#
Username = aa
Password = bbc
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Carrier Check = No
```

save the file and close it.

issue this command

```
wvdial
```

if all goes right, you'll be connected, that ^^ is my personal wvdial.conf for airtel gprs, tested with 2 phones and over 8 distros, if still doesn't work then post the output of 
	
	



```
wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```
.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

At last it got connected.
U hav made my day dear chester.
The information i hav been looking for six months....
   
Wow. I think i m dreaming.
And people u knw wat, it gives the best internet speed.

Again Special thnx to *Tech_ur_future, Chester and all others who tried to help*
Thinkdigit forum rocks...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

njoy manshahia.. @chester can u help me wit my bt conn


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^
Thnx. Which service provider r u using??? And which fone??


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 11, 2007)

never did it with bt, though i found a good tutorial for doing it with bt, ima find it again if u want it.

and u must be havin a data cable too?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

airtel mo n ngage qd


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

No no, QD doesnt hav a data cable...
Major drawback for Linux users...    
I m on CLOUD #9.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

yup i know.. But i m trying to figure out how to connect gprs thru bt


----------



## mehulved (Feb 11, 2007)

Pathiks try /dev/rfcomm for tty and follow what Manshahia did. And as I said, in the other thread, plz make a tutorial so I can sticky it, will be useful to other.
It would be good if someone used wvdial method, it shouldn't be any tougher.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

@tech_your_future 
Can we use the same cd to install bluetooth on Linux which we got bbundled with it for windows? I'm using Nokia 6230i and connect it to PC via DKU-2 cable to use internet. Will it be possible on Open Suse 10.2 ? Coz Its the only way with which i can connect to internet!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

You won't need those drivers. Bluetooth drivers are compiled into the linux kernel, so you will be able to connect via Bluetooth without installing any additional drivers. But, while installing remember to install bluetooth framework.
And anyways I doubt the cd contains drivers for linux.
__________
And before starting with linux, it would be good to go through these few things, since *nix is quite different from windows, so you will need to learn a few new things, and even unlearn a few.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3154
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38535
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3196
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3427


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

The DVD of Suse 10.2 has the required Framework  for Bluetooth. 
Edited


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> The DVD of Suse 10.2 has all the drivers for Bluetooth.


 Actually, speaking you're right but what you're referring is the framework and not drivers. drivers are compiled in the kernel.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

yahoooo.. I finally connected to net thru bt .. I luv u all tyf,manshahia,chester n all.. Most of all tyf.thx 4 all ur help.. I opened google n it opened and i started shouting but then i had to shut down my pc as mom got angry  .. I m on cell nw and ll post a detailed tut tomo .. Long live linux.. Mwah mwah.. Digit rocks


----------



## DDIF (Feb 13, 2007)

@Pathik
Conratulations Bro! May i'll also get my Suse till Thursday.
Then your experience will guide me.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats Pathiks.....
"Same Feeling i get when linux connected to internet " by Bryan Adams


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Buddies i got Open Suse 10.2 with this month's PCWORLD. I've installed it sucessfully but having some problems.
1. I can't find drivers for my VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro igp.
2. It isn't playing DVD and .DAT files.
3. I can't save WVDIAL.conf.
Help me please.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2007)

1. Is that the graphics adapter? If yes, then are you getting GUI? If yes, then which drivers are you searching for?
2. See the sticky thread on multimedia
3  Configure it as root


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> 1. Is that the graphics adapter? If yes, then are you getting GUI? If yes, then which drivers are you searching for?
> 2. See the sticky thread on multimedia
> 3  Configure it as root


Yes it is a graphic adapter. I'm lokking drivers for VIA/S3g Unichrome Pro IGP adapter. My motherboard is k8m800.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2007)

Isn't GUI working?


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Isn't GUI working?


GUI is Working bro. But animations are too slow and in My Computer Under Display Info it Says  Driver= Unknown.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 18, 2007)

*Thank You Very Much DrSethi for sending me th DVD of Fedora Core 6.
I'm very glad to get it.
Adding to your reputation.*


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2007)

I have now installed Fedora Core 6 on my PC and i love its user friendly interface. But Pls i need all your help in these topics:-
*1. Where to find and how to install video and DVD plugins for Tootean Player.
2. How to mount my windows partitions on FC6.
3. How to install the applications and softwares from tar.gz archieves.
Pls help me on this.*


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 20, 2007)

Suse 10.2 works fine with Airtel GPRS, it also included the drivers for my Nokia 6681. All I had to do was configure a dial up connection to dial *99# with abcd as the user name and password.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 21, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I have now installed Fedora Core 6 on my PC and i love its user friendly interface. But Pls i need all your help in these topics:-
> *1. Where to find and how to install video and DVD plugins for Tootean Player.
> 2. How to mount my windows partitions on FC6.
> 3. How to install the applications and softwares from tar.gz archieves.
> Pls help me on this.*



1. *www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc6.html

2. Answered many times in the forum. Please search.

3. untar the archive using the following command

$ tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz

or

$ tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2

now go into the directory

$ cd dirname

now follow the commands

$ ./configure
once successfully finished

$ make
once successfully finished

$ su

$ make install

This is a generic solution. Please read the README or INSTALL file more specific installation instructions.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

But why do you want to compile anything in the first place?


----------



## DDIF (Feb 21, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> 1. *www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc6.html
> 
> 2. Answered many times in the forum. Please search.
> 
> ...


Let i have the directory named MPlayer, then with that name explain me how to install.
And tell me how to use YUM also.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 21, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Let i have the directory named MPlayer, then with that name explain me how to install.
> And tell me how to use YUM also.



Let the filename be Mplayer-0.9.5.tar.gz

$ tar -xvzf Mplayer-0.9.5.tar.gz

$ cd Mplayer-0.9.5

$ ./configure

$ make

$ su

$ make install

But again, this is a generic solution. Please read the README or INSTALL file more specific installation instructions and configuration options.     

But as you're a newbie, i suppose, i suggest you to use CheckInstall or GNU Source Installer for installing software from source.

For your second query regarding yum:

$ man yum


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2007)

If you try to install from source then you might face dependancy problems. If you don't mind messing around then go ahead otherwise just use yum to get mplayer.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 27, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> If you try to install from source then you might face dependancy problems. If you don't mind messing around then go ahead otherwise just use yum to get mplayer.


Isn't there anyway to install plugins except Internet.
*Thats why LINUX is far behind WINDOWS, coz when freshly installed it can't play any media file!!*


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> *Thats why LINUX is far behind WINDOWS, coz when freshly installed it can't play any media file!!*


 So, what can we do? Go and abolish the patent system or ask the copyright holders of those codecs to release it under a GPL compliant license.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 27, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> So, what can we do? Go and abolish the patent system or ask the copyright holders of those codecs to release it under a GPL compliant license.


Brother why are you angry with me?
I just wnna say that if we can install codecs from web via YUM then why not they send it with the package.
Coz the package is more than 2GB!
In this case Fedora is better than OpenSuSE.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

You can't bundle these packages in free distros cos of problems with copyrights. Be ready to pay for it. Get paid distros, they will include all these in the distro itself. 
Or try to find distros created/maintained by small companies/individuals. They are able to bundle such codecs as they aren't likely to get sued. Free versions of suse, FC, mandriva and all can't bundle proprietory codecs. All GPL compatible codecs are bundled in. Convert all your music to ogg vorbis and all your videos to ogg theora you will not need to download any extra codecs.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 27, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Convert all your music to ogg vorbis and all your videos to ogg theora you will not need to download any extra codecs.


I'm using Fedora Core 6, will converting my music files to .ogg work?


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 27, 2007)

it will work but best thing to do is check the link given by Desertwind and install Audacious
*www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc6.html

its like a 3MB download.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 27, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> it will work but best thing to do is check the link given by Desertwind and install Audacious
> *www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc6.html
> 
> its like a 3MB download.


I've installed MPlayer, but it is not being shown in applications. What will AUDACIOUS do? How to install it?


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 27, 2007)

become root and enable repos

```
rpm --import /etc/pki/rpm-gpg/*
rpm -ivh *rpm.livna.org/livna-release-6.rpm
rpm --import *rpm.livna.org/RPM-LIVNA-GPG-KEY
```

then issue this command, it will take some time to check repos 

```
yum install audacious audacious-plugins-nonfree*
```

it will play mp3, wma, ogg, wav, aac and wav by default.

btw, its all mentioned there, you should read man pages and other documents, linux is not a piece of cake.


----------



## intelomkar (Feb 27, 2007)

better uninstall that crap and install Ubuntu


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 27, 2007)

intelomkar said:
			
		

> better uninstall that crap and install Ubuntu



it may be crap to you but to others its not, be careful what you say


----------



## intelomkar (Feb 27, 2007)

For me.... any Linux is crap ! Ubuntu is just better scrap !

crap ! crap ! crap !


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

intelomkar said:
			
		

> For me.... any Linux is crap ! Ubuntu is just better scrap !
> 
> crap ! crap ! crap !


 If you don't like linux go and user your favourite OS. Stop trolling


----------



## DDIF (Feb 27, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> become root and enable repos
> 
> ```
> rpm --import /etc/pki/rpm-gpg/*
> ...


*The main problem for me with YUM is that ,i don't have an Internet connection. What should i do then?*


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 27, 2007)

use this thread to do it, wheres the problem?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49242


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 1, 2007)

intelomkar said:
			
		

> For me.... any Linux is crap ! Ubuntu is just better scrap !
> 
> crap ! crap ! crap !


Care to explain why? 

Speaks a lot about you, if you mere allege without substantiating with meaningful arguments.


----------



## drsethi (Mar 1, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> *The main problem for me with YUM is that ,i don't have an Internet connection. What should i do then?*


 Yes, Linux cannot be easily installed with multimedia support without Broadband. Can someone provide easy solution to those who donot have Broadband?
@*intelomkar *Are you same writing in Chip forums?


----------



## nach p (Mar 2, 2007)

intelomkar said:
			
		

> For me.... any Linux is crap ! Ubuntu is just better scrap !
> 
> crap ! crap ! crap !



OMG how dare u ?
If I was Mod I would have either banned u or given u warning


----------



## DDIF (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey buddies any one installed the Linux distro called * Simply MEPIS *? It is in the DVD given with PCWORLD. Is it good for internet usage and for multimedia? Pls tell me about it.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2007)

If you go on distro hopping from the beginning you'll never get anywhere. Try and get things sorted out with what one you select. Then once you understand little about linux then you can start trying different distros.
Well for Simply Mepis. Nope I haven't tried it but it seems good.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 6, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Hey buddies any one installed the Linux distro called * Simply MEPIS *? It is in the DVD given with PCWORLD. Is it good for internet usage and for multimedia? Pls tell me about it.


i think u must uninstall Mepis and go back to suse. not because its bad, but simply few have tried that distro so support will be less as compared to suse which was been backed by Novel.Anyways its just a advice from me. You are free to do as u like

When trying linux *go slow & have patience  *
give a distro atleast 3 months & decide what is good or bad

for your gfx card problem, i can help as i have the same motherboard chipset


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2007)

if you have unlimited broadband, then ubuntu

if u don't, & u download stuff somewhere else, then Slax, though install Slax on harddisk is tough cos it's a LiveCD distro


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 6, 2007)

suse linux


----------



## DDIF (Mar 6, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i think u must uninstall Mepis and go back to suse. not because its bad, but simply few have tried that distro so support will be less as compared to suse which was been backed by Novel.Anyways its just a advice from me. You are free to do as u like
> 
> When trying linux *go slow & have patience  *
> give a distro atleast 3 months & decide what is good or bad
> ...


Okay bro. Then how did you solve graphic card problem with Open Suse. Coz there are no drivers for Linux for the card VIA/S3G unichrome pro igp on internet. Do you have any solution?


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 6, 2007)

the only prob i havent been able to sort on linux is getting my  5.1 speakers to work. same is true on vista too ..


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Okay bro. Then how did you solve graphic card problem with Open Suse. Coz there are no drivers for Linux for the card VIA/S3G unichrome pro igp on internet. Do you have any solution?


 How much RAM you have? And how much memory have you given to onboard video? Don't expect it to give you exceptional 3D effects and all. Onboard adaptors, especially from S3 Savage and such suck. I have one too. Beryl and compiz aren't supported on this chipset, either.
Give a output of 

```
lspci
```


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Okay bro. Then how did you solve graphic card problem with Open Suse. Coz there are no drivers for Linux for the card VIA/S3G unichrome pro igp on internet. Do you have any solution?


who told you there are no drivers for linux?
there are drivers but the thing is the are integrated in the install disc itself so need to worry about just go and install & if does not work then have patience 
when install suse u will encounter a screen where it asks for your gfx driver.
somewhere in the starting only. select via there & install.


as far as enabling 3d support we need to configure /etc/xorg.conf file but it can be little tough for newbies so don't panic i can give u my xorg.conf file u can use it with little or minor varitions

[edit] there is a gui tool named system-config-display u can enable 3d support for it easily


----------



## coolsunny (Mar 7, 2007)

which one is the latest linux os ?

microsoft software like  windows media player11,"Visual Studio 2005"
will they work fine on linux ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> which one is the latest linux os ?
> 
> microsoft software like  windows media player11,"Visual Studio 2005"
> will they work fine on linux ?


No, there is no native support for that.
however u can try ur luck with emulators like wine.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2007)

coolsunny said:
			
		

> which one is the latest linux os ?


kernel 2.6.20. There are a lot of distributions which are based on linux kernel. We don't just use the kernel but we using it along with all the tools and softwares, that is called a linux distribution, popularly known as a distro.


			
				coolsunny said:
			
		

> microsoft software like  windows media player11,"Visual Studio 2005"
> will they work fine on linux ?


 There are a lot of softwares for linux too. There are n number of media players for linux.
And a lot of IDE's too. A replacement for Visual Studio is mono project but it is still in nascent stage. But, if you want to code in other languages like python, java, c/c++ there are a lot of nice IDE's available.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 18, 2007)

I have Fedora Core 6 and Open Suse 10.2 installed. How should i make it detect my PCI 56K Intex modem and how to configure it for NetOne. Please Explain. Others thread didn't helped me.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I have Fedora Core 6 and Open Suse 10.2 installed. How should i make it detect my PCI 56K Intex modem and how to configure it for NetOne. Please Explain. Others thread didn't helped me.


hmmm...
Are you sure U want this?
Its hard, if not impossible

Scan modem


----------



## DDIF (Mar 20, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> who told you there are no drivers for linux?
> there are drivers but the thing is the are integrated in the install disc itself so need to worry about just go and install & if does not work then have patience
> when install suse u will encounter a screen where it asks for your gfx driver.
> somewhere in the starting only. select via there and install.


I mean to say that there are no drivers for my onboard graphic adapter VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP. Sound and other drivers are present but no drivers for that display adaptor. And i really need to scan my modem.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 20, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I mean to say that there are no drivers for my onboard graphic adapter VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP. Sound and other drivers are present but no drivers for that display adaptor. And i really need to scan my modem.


 The drivers are already installed or else you would never get a GUI if driver wasn't there. Most of the drivers in linux are built into the kernel.
As for the modem try the scanModem utility that gary4gar has given, it will tell you if your 'winmodem' is supported or not. These internal modems or so called as winmodems are a sort of software based modems and their manufacturer's don't provide drivers for linux or if they provide it is for 2.2 or 2.4 kernels, 2.4 kernels are found in very few modern distros.
If you find that your modem is supported then we can have a look and maybe get it to work. Or else if you can buy an external modem it will more or less surely work, just look up the compatibility lists. Most external modems are supported as they're hardware based modems unlike internal modems.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 21, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I mean to say that there are no drivers for my onboard graphic adapter VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP. Sound and other drivers are present but no drivers for that display adaptor.




is that is the case then how can i boot into GUI desktop as i also have the same gfx adapter which u have.may be Linux is angry with you


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 21, 2007)

Connecting to BSNL dial-up Internet Server using wvdial

If this is the first time you are connecting to the internet, then you have to 'su' to root and execute the command : 
$ su - 
# wvdialconf
 Now you have to open the /etc/wvdial.conf file and enter the BSNL dial-up access phone number, your username and password as follows: 
; /etc/wvdial.conf file 
Phone = 172222 
Username = "your login name" 
Password = "your password"
Also make sure that the line - 
New PPPD = yes 
exists in the /etc/wvdial.conf file in the [Dialer Defaults] section. If it is not there, then include that too. 
Next you have to modify your /etc/resolv.conf file and enter the primary and secondary DNS servers of BSNL for name resolution. If you do not do this then, you will be able to login to the BSNL server, but will not be able to browse the web. My /etc/resolv.conf file is as follows: 
nameserver 61.1.96.65 #Primary BSNL DNS Server 
nameserver 61.1.128.5 #Secondary BSNL DNS server 
nameserver 61.0.0.5 # Tertiary BSNL DNS server
Now to connect to the internet, just run wvdial command in the console as follows: 
# wvdial
By default only root can run wvdial. To let other users execute wvdial utility, I did the following: 
First I created a group called 'modem'. 
# groupadd -g 503 modem
I Made sure that the group id 503 is not used by any other group; If not then you could use any other unique number greater than 500.Then I included all users who are allowed to connect to the internet to this newly created group. 
# usermod -G modem ravi 
# usermod -G modem sada
Then I permitted the modem group to connect to the internet by editing the sudo configuration file /etc/sudoers as follows: 
# visudo
//Now you are in /etc/sudoers file 
%modem localhost=/usr/bin/wvdial
From here onwards, those who are in the modem group can execute the following command to connect to the internet. 
$ sudo wvdial 
password: ******
My complete /etc/wvdial.conf file is as follows: 
[Dialer Defaults] 
New PPPD = yes ;Don't forget to include this line 
Modem = /dev/modem 
Baud = 14000 ;I use the linuxant driver so speed is less 
Init1 = ATZ 
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ISDN = 0 
Modem Type = Analog Modem 

;BSNL phone no:,username and password settings 
Phone = 172222 
Username = "My login name" 
Password = "My Password"




Taken from a Blog...


----------



## DDIF (Mar 27, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> is that is the case then how can i boot into GUI desktop as i also have the same gfx adapter which u have.may be Linux is angry with you


Bro GFX ADAPTER even works without drivers but that mean buzzy grphic while dragging and droping and while scrolling pages also while watching videos on full screen mode!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Bro GFX ADAPTER even works without drivers


 wow. Thanks for enhancing my knowledge.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 27, 2007)

My frnd has a PC with config given below...He needz to run linux on his comp..which is the best distro suitable for him...He needs lot of applications with less eye candy as his main intention is learning

*RAM:159.49 MB
Processor Speed: P3 processor with a speed of 334 MHz *


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2007)

Slackware is best for him



			
				ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> Bro GFX ADAPTER even works without drivers but that mean buzzy grphic while dragging and droping and while scrolling pages also while watching videos on full screen mode!


Thays because of VESA
Vesa Stands for Video Electronics Standards Association (VESA). You can get your unsupported graphics card to work if you can specify vesa in the driver section and later install the appropriate driver and update the xorg.conf file.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 27, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Slackware is best for him
> 
> 
> Thays because of VESA
> Vesa Stands for Video Electronics Standards Association (VESA). You can get your unsupported graphics card to work if you can specify vesa in the driver section and later install the appropriate driver and update the xorg.conf file.



*Slackware Linux doesn't require an extremely powerful system to run       (though having one is quite nice . It will run on systems as far back       as the 486. Below is a list of minimum system requirements needed to       install and run Slackware.        *

*486 processor          *
*16MB RAM (32MB suggested)          *
*100-500 megabytes of hard disk space for a minimal and around 3.5GB for full install          *
*3.5" floppy drive       *
 *Additional hardware may be needed if you want to run the X Window       System at a usable speed or if you want network capabilities.
*

_So any other distro with such least minimum requirements but is very powerful and has lotz of features..?I dont know them as i have used distros like fedora,suse,ubuntu,mandriva which cannot be opted for his PC
_


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2007)

Use any distro which is slackware based. Vector Linux is a good option. BTW, what's the problem with slackware? I agree that slackware will be too difficult if he/she is just starting up with linux.
Another option is debian with some light window manager like enlightenment. I am using debian etch in vmware with 128mb of RAM running enlightenment, it's nice eye candy and lighter on the system than gnome or kde.
Actually any distro with a light WM can be used but it would be better to use ones optimised for 486's, like slackware than those for 686's, like ubuntu.


----------



## supportreq (Mar 27, 2007)

sauver is a great option for small but fast OS


----------



## DDIF (Mar 30, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Connecting to BSNL dial-up Internet Server using wvdial
> 
> If this is the first time you are connecting to the internet, then you have to 'su' to root and execute the command :
> $ su -
> ...


*I did that but it say something like "No modem exist in dev/modem directory".
Problem is that it does not detect my modem.
By the way it is a 56K Intex PCI modem.*


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 30, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> *I did that but it say something like "No modem exist in dev/modem directory".
> Problem is that it does not detect my modem.
> By the way it is a 56K Intex PCI modem.*



things mentioned by Manshahia are meant to be done after you install your modem drivers and get it properly detected, scanmodem is the way to go


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 30, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Actually any distro with a light WM can be used but it would be better to use ones optimised for 486's, like slackware than those for 686's, like ubuntu.



Can u name  some distros with light window managers?How abt Xubuntu?and B/w how is it possible to change window manager of one to another, of distro than downloading it separately?Like For example i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS with Gnome running as default on it...Is it possible for me to change the window manager to KDE or XFCE without downloading a separate distro of Kubuntu or Xubuntu?Plz throw some light on this...!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 30, 2007)

KDE, XFCE and GNOME are desktop environments. 
Yeah you can very well install whatever DE/WM you like on whatever distro. But, for some distros like ubuntu, it's good to get kubuntu-desktop for KDE cos if you just install KDE you may miss a few packages which come from kubutu-desktop. kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-desktop, ubuntu-server and such are not real packages but meta packages, they collect together all essential and extra packages.
I remember having used - gnome, kde, fluxbox, xfce, enlightenment, fvwm and a couple more on ubuntu.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 30, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> KDE, XFCE and GNOME are desktop environments.
> Yeah you can very well install whatever DE/WM you like on whatever distro. But, for some distros like ubuntu, it's good to get kubuntu-desktop for KDE cos if you just install KDE you may miss a few packages which come from kubutu-desktop.


Yeah,I knew that..


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-desktop, ubuntu-server and such are not real packages but meta packages, they collect together all essential and extra packages.
> I remember having used - gnome, kde, fluxbox, xfce, enlightenment, fvwm and a couple more on ubuntu.


But how to shift frm one DE/WM to another ?I still havnt tried it coz i felt it might lead to some discrepancy


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 30, 2007)

logout and change the session, there you'll see options for other WMs if they are properly installed.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 4, 2007)

I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed on my System having configuration AMD Sempron 2800+ ,704 MB RAM , 80GB SATA+80GB PATA HD.
I got a DVD with PCWORLD which have Mplayer and VLC player for Linux on it. But i can't install them. It said something about error in c compilation. Please help me to install them as i am unable to play mp3 and videos. And i don't have BroadBand. I use DialUp for connectivity.


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 4, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed on my System having configuration AMD Sempron 2800+ ,704 MB RAM , 80GB SATA+80GB PATA HD.
> I got a DVD with PCWORLD which have Mplayer and VLC player for Linux on it. But i can't install them. It said something about error in c compilation. Please help me to install them as i am unable to play mp3 and videos. And i don't have BroadBand. I use DialUp for connectivity.


By default, Ubuntu doesn't come with the tools necessary to complie programs from source. You need to install binutils from the Ubuntu CD - just pop in the CD, start synaptic and search for the package


----------



## DDIF (Apr 5, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> By default, Ubuntu doesn't come with the tools necessary to complie programs from source. You need to install binutils from the Ubuntu CD - just pop in the CD, start synaptic and search for the package


Thanks Buddy for your help. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## desertwind (Apr 5, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> By default, Ubuntu doesn't come with the tools necessary to complie programs from source. You need to install binutils from the Ubuntu CD - just pop in the CD, start synaptic and search for the package



Isn't it build-essential ?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2007)

Well it seems it's better to have build-essential on debian systems cos you can't build debian binaries with binutils, you'd need build-essential for that.
If both are available, it won't be a problem to install both.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2008)

I just found a OLdddddd Laptop. I want to use it for watching movies and listen songs.


> IBM Thinkpad 600E
> Intel Pentium II 300MHz
> 192 MB SDRAM
> 6 GB HDD
> ...


Which Linux distro will be good to use on it except DSL?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

Slackware based distros.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2008)

@MehulDev Which SlackWare distro brother? By the way I don't have BB so can you provide me with any SlackWare distro having kernel 2.4 and Xfce environment pls. I'll pay the expense.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 20, 2008)

Try Zenwalk.Its a 2.6 kernel based distro with Xfce.
It completely works out of the box,
You can listen songs , watch movies right out of the box.
So no need for net connxn.
Also, its quite small ~450Megs i guess.

Site:www.zenwalk.org
Forums:support.zenwalk.org

Regards,
ray


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2008)

@RayRaven I've already stated bro that I don't have BroadBand. So I can't download it. Well today I'm again gonna try Suse 10.2 hope it work.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

PM me your address, I will send it to you.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 20, 2008)

SUSE 10.2 on that system??  

Better stick with ZenWalk, you can also try ArchLinux (since its a PII = P6core). Arch will require quite some configuration but prolly will give you the best performance (as in gentoo).


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay I will try ARCH Linux too.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 22, 2008)

@Mehulved Hey buddy have you sent the CD/DVD?


----------

